# woodworking channel



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this thread but does anyone know why the woodworking channel is not back on line ? They said 1-15-08 however it is not up .

Bruce.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Woodworking channel:blink: :blink: :blink: I didn't know there was a woodworking channel:no: - - - what channel is it usually on???


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve.
It is a o-line woodworking show I tried to get the link for you however I could not sorry. You can try by going to the woodworking channel .com


Bruce.


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

here you go.

http://www2.multicastmedia.com/CustomPages/WoodworkingChannel/TheWoodworkingChannelRelaunch.htm


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

I forgot to say it will not be relaunch untill 2/19


----------

